# Seizure in 2.5 year old?



## amykathryn28 (Jul 28, 2013)

Hi everyone,
I had an incident in January and one again yesterday that makes me wonder if my boy is having seizures.
He became wobbly and a little twitchy, which he also does when he is nauseous. His mouth was watering a bit, and I noticed just a few drops of urine on his belly.
Then he laid down and wouldn't get up. When it happened in January, his mouth seemed tightly shut. This time, he opened his mouth and it wouldn't shut, I closed it and it kept falling open. This went on for about 10 minutes, then he looked at me as if seeing me for the first time. He went back to being out of it and lethargic for about an hour afterwards.
I am calling the vet tomorrow but just wondering what you all think and if you had any experience with anything similar.
It didn't seem like a typical seizure, but it was definitely something.
Thanks in advance for any help or advice you may have!


----------



## mswhipple (Mar 7, 2011)

No experience with this, but just wanted you to know I'm thinking of you, and hope you're able to get it sorted out soon. Poor baby!


----------



## APERRY (May 7, 2015)

Same here, no experience but wanted to let you know someone is thinking about you and your pup. It's scary not knowing what's the matter with your dog, I hope you get some answers and good news soon!


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

It almost sounds like a stroke except for the time frame. If you find your vet can't do anything without seeing the symptoms, you might want to look into a neurologist.


----------

